# From Ragnar Ragnasson lost my PW



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Whoops.

Mods, @MattMatt , @EleGirl, or ? 

A million apologies, following up on a whoops lost my pw, having trouble resetting 😎😎😎

This is Ragnar Ragnasson. 

I don't mean to impose, can you help reset my password?

All the Mods here are outstanding and wonderful people, I've always said that 😍😍😍

Again, my apologies for imposing with a temp Username.

(hanging my head)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm fixing this. Check your PMs.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There, your account is fixed.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks to you both. 

I zigged when should have zagged when in Keeper managing passwords and an autosave got me.

And I know better 🙄🙄.

Oh well. Peace and love.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

This thread makes me laugh. I just don't understand how people forget their passwords. Quick run off the top of my head, I have 13 different ones I can think of. I never save them anywhere. They are pretty random, but I have a system. These password keeper apps are hilarious to me. When I worked for Verizon I would see people come in with password issues for their email or FB or whatever. They would swear up and down the PW they were using is correct. I would walk them through resetting a PW, and literally they would forget what they just changed their PW to not even a minute later. Mind you, I'm the guy smoking pot, not them. WTF? I'll never understand how so many people forget their PW for stuff they use all the time. 

The number of people locked out of their own phones because it reset and they can't use their fingerprint anymore is so high it's almost unbelievable! They can't even remember a 4-6 digit pin# they themselves set. The hilarious part is they thought we would know a way around it. When we inform them there's no way around a lock code, they would get mad at us! Its like, ma'am, if there was a simple way around a lock code, how does that make your phone secure? "Well what am I supposed to do about my pictures?" Ummm.... Take new ones? Without that code, you have a paper weight in your hand. Nothing we can do for you. How the hell do you lock yourself out of your own devices? Freaking hilarious! Hope you lost irreplaceable pics of your grandkids or something for being so stupid!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> This thread makes me laugh. I just don't understand how people forget their passwords. Quick run off the top of my head, I have 13 different ones I can think of. I never save them anywhere. They are pretty random, but I have a system. These password keeper apps are hilarious to me. When I worked for Verizon I would see people come in with password issues for their email or FB or whatever. They would swear up and down the PW they were using is correct. I would walk them through resetting a PW, and literally they would forget what they just changed their PW to not even a minute later. Mind you, I'm the guy smoking pot, not them. WTF? I'll never understand how so many people forget their PW for stuff they use all the time.
> 
> The number of people locked out of their own phones because it reset and they can't use their fingerprint anymore is so high it's almost unbelievable! They can't even remember a 4-6 digit pin# they themselves set. The hilarious part is they thought we would know a way around it. When we inform them there's no way around a lock code, they would get mad at us! Its like, ma'am, if there was a simple way around a lock code, how does that make your phone secure? "Well what am I supposed to do about my pictures?" Ummm.... Take new ones? Without that code, you have a paper weight in your hand. Nothing we can do for you. How the hell do you lock yourself out of your own devices? Freaking hilarious! Hope you lost irreplaceable pics of your grandkids or something for being so stupid!


Yeah, yeah, yeah.

On one hand I most def hear you. 

As an IT support person in my younger days in the field I've reset millions of pw, some multiple offenders, so to speak.

We always kindly educate Users on best ways to make their lives' easier. (it has to be about them, because of human nature, can't say it would make like easier for the techs that have to keep responding).

My favorites; are the lights on, on the front of your PC? (try not to offend by "hey, is it plugged in, turned on?".

And, "was your desk or monitor cleaned lately" leading to is the Cat 6 / LAN cable still plugged in, could someone accidentally disconnected?" (knowing they may have done it, not "others"). 

Or a real favorite; "did someone rearrange your office, maybe plugged the LAN patch cable into a different wall LAN jack?"

Knowing full well all this was likely them, but, the objective is to get them up and running, not offend them or say hey bonehead, you did this, please don't do dumbass things and not tell us what really went on". Good Lord it's hard sometimes. 

But better to "enlist" their participating in self awareness and tech education to the best of their typical "non-technically inclined" abilities. 

That's the hardest thing, not fixing their tech issue. 

All this said, I have multiple copies of encrypted password records behind two firewalls, likely 😉 you don't have as many or you may have more, I don't know, it sounds like you're on top of things.

I did create my own problem 🙄🙄 because I fell prey to convenience over knowing better, as I was updating Keeper, which is a great program, and skipped my own rules 😉😉 knowing I've done this a million times, deleted a couple characters, and cycled auto update program I have through convenience non critical accounts backups and there we go.

In essence I got lazy. 

I had to give myself a firm talking to. But I included a couple jokes, paid myself for my time, bought me a beer. 😎😎😎

Oh well, sh$$t happens. 

Many thanks to @EleGirl and the TAM team for help. Including @InMyPrime.

Man, a newbie can't post anywhere!! I'd forgotten that.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@TheDudeLebowskis 

I did want to add, I have to make sure DW has most current versions of financial pws and life accounts pws in secure but easy access.

She's my favorite User. 😍😍😍


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> This thread makes me laugh. I just don't understand how people forget their passwords. Quick run off the top of my head, I have 13 different ones I can think of. I never save them anywhere. They are pretty random, but I have a system. These password keeper apps are hilarious to me. When I worked for Verizon I would see people come in with password issues for their email or FB or whatever. They would swear up and down the PW they were using is correct. I would walk them through resetting a PW, and literally they would forget what they just changed their PW to not even a minute later. Mind you, I'm the guy smoking pot, not them. WTF? I'll never understand how so many people forget their PW for stuff they use all the time.
> 
> The number of people locked out of their own phones because it reset and they can't use their fingerprint anymore is so high it's almost unbelievable! They can't even remember a 4-6 digit pin# they themselves set. The hilarious part is they thought we would know a way around it. When we inform them there's no way around a lock code, they would get mad at us! Its like, ma'am, if there was a simple way around a lock code, how does that make your phone secure? "Well what am I supposed to do about my pictures?" Ummm.... Take new ones? Without that code, you have a paper weight in your hand. Nothing we can do for you. How the hell do you lock yourself out of your own devices? Freaking hilarious! Hope you lost irreplaceable pics of your grandkids or something for being so stupid!


Pfffft. I am pretty sure I would forget my name if it was not being hollered at me a thousand times a day. Given that, I think my name is Mom.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> Pfffft. I am pretty sure I would forget my name if it was not being hollered at me a thousand times a day. Given that, I think my name is Mom.




And since it’s a palindrome, it should be easy enough to remember! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

